# Alumacraft MV Angler 16' overhaul



## thedude (Feb 27, 2018)

I'm the proud owner of a 1982 mod v alumacraft. She has a 1990 25 HP Mercury 2 stroke. I was born in 82 so maybe it was meant to be. 

I found her on Craigslist for $1500 (firm he said). She had a title, and a solid hull with no drunk bumps or Diy welds. So I paid full price, greased the wheel bearings, kicked the tires (literally) and hauled her home with some magnetic trailer lights from the local tractor supply. 

I had no idea if the motor ran. I did pull on the pull cord and she passed the redneck compression test. So I invested in a battery, fuel filter, spark plugs, and a new fuel line/bulb. I had a half gallon of my true fuel 50:1 and stuck the new fuel line into that true fuel can. 

I sprayed some carb cleaner in each cylinder when I changed the spark plugs. I said a prayer and turned the key. And boom she fired up! And then died after about 5 seconds. I was excited! I then tried to start it and it would fire and die. After about 6 or 7 times, I thought I might be rebuilding the carbs. I decided to check the spark on both new cylinders and when checking the second one she fired and idled great! So I disconnected the spark tester, hooked up the water flush kit and hoped she fire back up again. 

Sure enough she did! I let her idle for 20 minutes or so and ran some seafoam mixed in with the gas. And she never died. 

Now I'm confident I've got a boat and a motor and can work on overhauling the rest. 

I'll share pics along the way and certainly appreciate ideas - I've seen some very impressive work on the forum.

My next priorities are to change the impeller and the lower unit oil. I'll clean and dry out the old gas tank. And most importantly is clearing some space in the garage to work on it!


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Feb 27, 2018)

Looks like you have a good solid boat to begin with. Should be worth the work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorglenn (Feb 28, 2018)

Great boat have fun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasper60103 (Feb 28, 2018)

Sounds like a good deal. Congrats!


----------



## thedude (Feb 28, 2018)

The fact that it came with a Minn kota edge 40 (with foot control) and a color fishfinder was a really nice bonus. 

My first two questions for the group are
1. The floor was carpeted and terminated into a riveted strip a few inches up the side. Should I remove and reinstall this? Maybe I could leave and tuck the new carpet into it? I have not riveted before but seems straight forward enough. Or should I just run the carpet to the edge of the floor and not worry about it. 
2. I have lots of adhesive residue after pulling up the old carpet. I have read about some ways to remove including chemical from zissner, wire brush and disc grinder attachments. Has anyone used citrus strip? It works wonders on furniture with paint and varnish layers. I like how easy it is to work with. 

Pics included.


----------



## water bouy (Feb 28, 2018)

The citrus stuff took the paint off mine. I guess the floor is wood?


----------



## thedude (Feb 28, 2018)

water bouy said:


> The citrus stuff took the paint off mine. I guess the floor is wood?


No the floor is aluminum. But no paint to speak of on the interior.


----------



## water bouy (Feb 28, 2018)

With some scraping it took the glue right off but I made sure to rinse it all out so I didn't wake up nekid in the morning.


----------



## thedude (Mar 10, 2018)

Today she got a new impeller and lower unit oil change. She definitely needed both. 

I forgot a rubber washer over the drive shaft the first time and realized quickly she was not pumping water. The second time I dropped the lower unit it only took 15 minutes! Boom she pumps like a champ! 

Remember no extra parts allowed and it won't pump with that washer!


----------



## thedude (Mar 13, 2018)

Finally got room in the garage now that the motor is tuned up. I managed to get all the boat cleaned out and vaccumed. 

Looks like lots of mice lived here at one point. I'll be replacing some of the foam. Cleaning up the wiring for sure. 

I'll also be adding some aluminum support in the back deck where the pedestal seat will go. 

My kids picked out some possible flooring. Any serious opinions on these snap together rubber mats? Would adhesive hold them down fine? I have them as flooring in the kids play house and it seems basically rot proof. I doubt it would get too hot.


----------



## water bouy (Mar 13, 2018)

Loctite makes a marine adhesive sealant that seems to hold just about anything. I found it at Lowes or maybe it was HD.


----------



## Butthead (Mar 14, 2018)

Your boat, your decision on the floor.  
I'm sure it would glue down just fine, but I would be concerned with it's ability to hold up to extended sun exposure or solvents like gasoline.


----------



## thedude (Apr 4, 2018)

A little progress. Got the old decking out. No big issues. The backing for the u bolt under the bow that connects to the trailer winch was a goner. New sealed ply, stainless, and locking nuts. Easy fix.


----------



## thedude (Apr 4, 2018)

New tires and wheels. Actually trailer tires! I didn't realize that it had two different sizes it until I took the old ones off. Now one of the old ones is a decent spare. 

$100 for the pair on Ebay and seem to be decent quality. Time will tell.


----------



## thedude (Apr 4, 2018)

Put new support in the rear for the deck. All free aluminum I had on hand!

Also added some foam where I had some additional dead space.


----------



## thedude (Apr 4, 2018)

Recovered the front deck. Home depot carpet for $2.40 a ft x 6 ft wide. Asked for 20 feet and we ran out at 16 so he only charged me for 10 feet. $24 total for the carpet and I think I will have enough to cover it all!


----------



## thedude (Apr 4, 2018)

Floor done


----------



## mikejjmay (Apr 5, 2018)

Good find man - a mod-V 16 or 18 footer was what i was looking for forever but they just don't come up around here sub $2k. Plenty of 14ft straight jon boats, but nothing in the 16ft+ variety in a mod-v, so i have to settle for my V-hull for now. Looks like you're making good progress!


----------



## thedude (May 20, 2018)

Well progress has been slow BUT I did get the boat into the water on its maiden voyage!

The good news is the motor ran, and the boat has no leaks! The kids had fun and we managed to catch one nice catfish on a short trip. 

The bad news is the prop was spun. So I have ordered a turning point prop and hub for $60 at Walmart. I plan to have the stainless one rebuilt and carry one as a spare. Local repair shop quoted me $50 to $60 to repair. I will install it the turning point Hustler prop this coming weekend. 

Also I scored a new garmin echomap 53dv at cabelas. It was a $110 open box. I added a transducer for $60 and have tested the unit to make sure it powers on. Seems to be working fine. My plan is to mark the water level this weekend and mount the tranducer on a cutting board glued on to the transom. 

More progress to come!


----------



## bassonater (May 20, 2018)

Looks good. What’s the max hp for this boat I’ve got my eye on the same model.


----------



## thedude (May 20, 2018)

40 hp if you believe the sticker!


bassonater said:


> Looks good. What’s the max hp for this boat I’ve got my eye on the same model.


----------



## akboats (May 21, 2018)

Very nice boat I definitely wouldnt mind finding a mod v.


----------



## thedude (May 27, 2018)

Got her out for a second sea trial. Hustler prop worked well. Had the boat fully loaded but she ran well and planes without any hesitation. Caught a half dozen white bass without even planning on fishing at 2 pm in the texas heat...


----------

